# Holy sinkhole batman!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## rwfabworks (Jun 1, 2010)

I am reminded of the silver surfer from fantastic 4

Tropical storm leaves more than 115 dead in Central America - CNN.com 

View attachment sinkhole.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jun 1, 2010)

I saw that picture on the news today, but have a hard time believing it. Even the newscasters doubted it, primarily due to the exactness of the hole. If it is true, all I can say is, "Holy Hell!"


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 1, 2010)

havasu said:


> I saw that picture on the news today, but have a hard time believing it. Even the newscasters doubted it, primarily due to the exactness of the hole. If it is true, all I can say is, "Holy Hell!"


 
Yea, CNN got a live camera man down there to prove it because they didn't even believe it.  He got on the roof to an adjacent building and was able to look down far enough to see that it didn't end.


----------



## havasu (Jun 1, 2010)

I just did some research on the Internet, and sure enough, it's real. That thing is downright scary! As my wife said, "It looks like the gateway to Hell!"


----------



## SlowRollin' (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd like to see them drop a camera inside to see how far that hole goes.  Has to hit bottom at some point, don't cha' think?


----------



## havasu (Jun 2, 2010)

SlowRollin' said:


> I'd like to see them drop a camera inside to see how far that hole goes.  Has to hit bottom at some point, don't cha' think?



Nope, I went to hi skool. What wood happin is the camra would fly out of a hole in China!


----------



## Admin (Jun 3, 2010)

havasu said:


> Nope, I went to hi skool. What wood happin is the camra would fly out of a hole in China!


As a scientist, I concur.


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 3, 2010)

I've got it.  A new bungie Jump location


----------



## havasu (Jun 3, 2010)

I think we should use the hole to put that oil leaking in the gulf, so we could recycle it properly?


----------



## jeepsurf (Jun 4, 2010)

Why is it perfectly round? 


Suspect.


----------



## havasu (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, being exactly round, it has the makings for a great sci-fi movie!


----------



## Admin (Jun 4, 2010)

jeepsurf said:


> Why is it perfectly round?
> 
> 
> Suspect.



I'm guessing... you did it.


----------



## jeepsurf (Jun 4, 2010)

Austin said:


> I'm guessing... you did it.



Thats where members go when they get banned on my forum. :rockin:


----------



## havasu (Jun 4, 2010)

jeepsurf said:


> Thats where members go when they get banned on my forum. :rockin:



Might be a quicker way to ship pizza....Just throw it in the hole and pick it up in China?


----------



## Admin (Jun 7, 2010)

jeepsurf said:


> Thats where members go when they get banned on my forum. :rockin:


I would say my banned members made their way back to there mother's houses, but then my guess is they never left.


----------



## jeepsurf (Jun 10, 2010)

havasu said:


> Might be a quicker way to ship pizza....Just throw it in the hole and pick it up in China?



The should fill it in with water and have lake parties.


Just sayin.


----------



## Admin (Jun 10, 2010)

jeepsurf said:


> The should fill it in with water and have lake parties.
> 
> 
> Just sayin.




Oh Snap! Genius!


----------



## havasu (Jun 10, 2010)

You certainly couldn't get lost finding your way out of there! It would also be terrible if the women lost their tops and they sank to the bottom of the hole....they would never be able to recover them!


----------



## jeepsurf (Jun 10, 2010)

havasu said:


> You certainly couldn't get lost finding your way out of there! It would also be terrible if the women lost their tops and they sank to the bottom of the hole....they would never be able to recover them!



moar genius

:rockin:


----------

